# Transferring files



## Lilly_S (Oct 14, 2011)

Well - i would like to transfer a file from one linux server to another.
for example:
Server A has a file abc.txt and I want to copy it to Server B. I can connect to the server via ftp.
However I cannot get the file from server A once i am connected to Server B via ftp.
Any ideas on how to do this pleasE?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 14, 2011)

Please don't hi-jack threads with completely unrelated topics.  I've split your post out to it's own thread.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2011)

Why is there a Linux question here anyway? This is a FreeBSD forum, we don't handle Linux problems here.


----------

